
A Study Plan to Cure JavaScript Fatigue - roucoulawan
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/a-study-plan-to-cure-javascript-fatigue-8ad3a54f2eb1
======
jxub
Is JS involved in it? Because if it does, it won't help at all :)

~~~
roucoulawan
haha, for sure it is more about the explosion of frameworks and libs that will
be proposed to you if you want to start full-stack projects.
[https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-
in-2...](https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-
in-2016-d3a717dd577f) is a good article to explain this.

That article proposes to select and highlight a particular subset of these
helpers, notably React and Redux.

But all of these are made in JS... So it is about to empower this language
through good sugar syntaxes, and with dom manipulation/app state transactions
friendly apis.

